# Pyra By Picolibri



## Hein510 (26/5/14)

This looks almost like the Rhino project, damn sexy thou!

http://shop.vaperev.com/devices/variable-voltage/picolibri/pyra.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (27/5/14)

rhino will be much sexier and cheaper

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## annemarievdh (27/5/14)

If you just look quickly it almost looks like a coffee machine

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## soonkia (27/5/14)

this is probably the closest to the Rhino I've seen so far - and it's based on the chip @johan is trying to get from china - also has the bottom feeding atty and made from food and aluminium.

edit: forgot the link http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...-sx350-35w-chip-varitube-13.html#post13179804

Reactions: Like 1


----------

